
Show HN: Experimental Keyboard Game - aneelkkhatri
https://aneelkkhatri.github.io/keyshit/
======
aneelkkhatri
I had posted it in dev.to [https://dev.to/aneelkkhatri/experimental-keyboard-
game-aah](https://dev.to/aneelkkhatri/experimental-keyboard-game-aah) , and
got positive response. So, wanted to know how it goes here :)

------
jansan
I like the idea, but right now too difficult for me. My best score is 9. Let's
see if practicing helps.

Are there any good games that help improve typing skills?

~~~
jansan
What I do not like is that I fail at the beginning if I start typing before
three letters are visible. That feels a bit annoying. Why does the limit of a
minimum of two characters on the screen exist at all?

~~~
aneelkkhatri
That limit exists because the game is more of concentration than typing. To
improve typing skills, you can try
[http://play.typeracer.com/](http://play.typeracer.com/)

------
bananicorn
I rather like the idea and I'm probably give it a real try once I'm at home,
but is the potential double-entendre with "keyShit" intended?

~~~
aneelkkhatri
Lol no, it wasn't intended. I don't even remember why I came up with this name
:|

------
tarr11
That was way too hard for me, but I like the idea :)

~~~
aneelkkhatri
What's your best score? Mine is 94.

